# USG reply



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I e-mailed USG and asked if they would join our forum so as to help with any questions about their products or application of said products. This is their reply.


Hello Frank,

We are always available to help our Customers with ANY questions they may have about USG Products, and if we don't have the answer we'll find it. As you can imagine we're very busy handling inquiries from all over the world. At this point in time we couldn't join your forum and give it the time that it would deserve, but, if you want to shoot emails directly to us we're always happy to help!

Regards,

Chris Curtiss


Chris Curtiss 
Schiller Park CSC 
Specialist/Service Improvements/ 
Technical Support 
Phone- 847-233-3327 
[email protected]


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I e-mailed USG and asked if they would join our forum so as to help with any questions about their products or application of said products. This is their reply.
> 
> 
> Hello Frank,
> ...


I couldn't blame them Sir "Frank" Mudslingr. A public forum could become a PR disaster for them. Just takes one person to get into a fight with them. Not that I know of anyone who would do that:whistling2:

And did you do something to piss off the other Mudslinger , Sir Mudsligr, I noticed the other week, all his post are deleted


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Certainteed...please.... I want them to log on!!!! 

I will only speak the truth.:yes:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I couldn't blame them Sir "Frank" Mudslingr. A public forum could become a PR disaster for them. Just takes one person to get into a fight with them. Not that I know of anyone who would do that
> 
> And did you do something to piss off the other Mudslinger , Sir Mudsligr, I noticed the other week, all his post are deleted


:lol: I don't mind pissing people off for a good reason but this was not my doing. :no:

Maybe the Feds(IRS) are auditing him ? :boat:

Or maybe a new screen name? I hope he's alright either way !:yes:

But I do see that a recent sh1t disturber has disappeared and seems to have reappeared with a similar name and a tamer but similar character. I could be wrong ! Just looks that way.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> But I do see that a recent sh1t disturber has disappeared and seems to have reappeared with a similar name and a tamer but similar character. I could be wrong ! Just looks that way.


Mudstars back

There's only room for one sh1t disturber on this site

Give us a hint


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> :lol: I don't mind pissing people off for a good reason but this was not my doing. :no:
> 
> Maybe the Feds(IRS) are auditing him ? :boat:
> 
> ...


Didn't know we could do that..:sneaky2:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*usg*

harve. ogden utah- pump rock full of air, recycled news face , deepen and wiiden recess- now you are ready to talk. you own me- i feel like im in prison. ypu guys never hung or taped. harve.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

join your forum and give it thie time it deserves-( you mean the people that eat up your product s ?)- inane comes to mind. THEY DONT GET IT , WE ARE BETTER INFORMENED THEN WE WERE 20 Years ago, we KNOW- thats it, we got no problem with your profit margin, just the puttin a blade in my spleen.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*usg*

i been fighting with usg for 25 year. i am going over this subject again on this site. for a second i thought perfect- then i thought- i will have to use these other fellers to jack usg back. then ethics say no. im done


----------

